# Information on a Beretta combo



## Murphymarty33 (Aug 14, 2021)

I have Beretta combo I have two slides 9 mm and a 40 and 2 mag 9mm in a 40 cal never been fired in the Box and it was sold in 1998 never fired. Perfect


----------



## Murphymarty33 (Aug 14, 2021)

Murphymarty33 said:


> I have Beretta combo I have two slides 9 mm and a 40 and 2 mag 9mm in a 40 cal never been fired in the Box and it was sold in 1998 never fired. Perfect


I didn't write down that it's a model 92 Beretta combo and everything's Factory


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

So what are your plans for this "perfect model 92"?


----------



## Murphymarty33 (Aug 14, 2021)

Murphymarty33 said:


> I didn't write down that it's a model 92 Beretta combo and everything's Factory


 I have an idea of what it's worth I want to see if there's any more information or what other people think it's worth


----------



## Murphymarty33 (Aug 14, 2021)

_ the gun is actually Model 92 combo and by what I mean by that is all the combo it has a slide in a MAG for a 9 mm and a slide for 9 mm , a MAG for a 40 caliber and a slide for a 40 caliber they have never been shot they been in the Box since 1997 or1998_


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

This makes no sense. Are you asking a question, or trying to tell us about a plan?


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Beretta 92/96-combo
I don't see anything like it for sale at present - but if it's unfired?....I could 'assume' a value upwards of $2k


----------



## Murphymarty33 (Aug 14, 2021)

Thank you for the information that you gave me that's about what I figured somewhere around there do you know anybody that interested


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Murphymarty33 said:


> Thank you for the information that you gave me that's about what I figured somewhere around there do you know anybody that interested


try a gun auction site like gunbroker, if trying to sell it.


----------

